# Leaving Drinks Saturday 3rd Of July Darling Harbour



## BjornJ (2/7/10)

Ok guys, hoping to see some of you tomorrow for my "leaving drinks" before going back to Norway to get married.

Let's have a beer and enjoy a cold, Sydney Saturday :lol: 

James Squire at King Street Wharft from 1 PM
There are friends coming from both Inner Sydney Brewers and North Shore Brew Club, so should be good.

http://northernbeachesbrewclub.com/meetings.htm 

Looking forward to see those who can make it,



Bjorn


----------



## rendo (2/7/10)

Hey Bjorn,

I am now in with a semi-good chance of showing.....hope to see you there.

If not...then have a great time and we will catch up when you get back. I am putting another pilsner/lager brew down this weekend. WLP833, going to use some saaz and cascade this time...

should be yummmmmmmmmy

Rendo




BjornJ said:


> Ok guys, hoping to see some of you tomorrow for my "leaving drinks" before going back to Norway to get married.
> 
> Let's have a beer and enjoy a cold, Sydney Saturday :lol:
> 
> ...


----------

